# Canon Powershot SX510 HS on sale



## Sylvanite (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm not personally familiar with this camera, but for the specs (30x zoom, image stabilization, 12MP photos, 1080p video, multiple exposure modes including manual, DIGIC4 processor), $89.99 ($160.00 off) is a heck of a price.

Canon PowerShot SX510 HS | Canon Online Store

Regards,
Eric


----------



## brownsfn2 (Dec 1, 2015)

Great price.  Be sure to see if any of the review sites have demo images taken with that camera.  I would worry about Optical Quality of the lens at that price.  For most point and shoot purposes though looks like it would work.  Good deal.


----------

